# Pig vaccines?



## Ashmeade (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a pot belly cross pig and am going back and forth on giving vaccinations. My large animal vet does not do pigs but can assist with giving them, should I wish to do that. A vet that was recommended to me had advised that she does rabies and Rhinogen BPE. I have a message into a recommended pig vet but have not heard back yet on her fees or if she can recommend where to get the vaccine. 

It has been noted that these shots are not approved for pot belly pigs and I am on the fence whether or not to get them done. A lot of people I know and farms I have researched do not do shots for their pigs__though some do and he actually has had shots in the past by his previous owner. So I have heard they can do fine with or without the shots and pigs are not prone to getting rabies.

I was tentatively thinking if it was not too costly, I would go ahead and get the shots for him, since they will not hurt him, but am having difficulty finding the vaccine for Rhinogen BPE in anything less than a 50 ML dose (which serves 25 pigs and I will not use in a million years).  Does anyone know where to order this vaccine in a lesser dose__single dose would be much preferred but I would even settle for something less than 50 ml.

I was also curious how others here with pigs handles vaccines...


----------



## Royd Wood (May 5, 2010)

Our 2 pot bellied guys have just gone to a new home but in the 3 years we had them we never gave any vaccines. Thats the same for our cows and sheep - not even wormers - go with your instincts


----------

